# Not getting on with Swissvax B.O.S...



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm really not sure about this wax, I find application of it extremely slow. The tub is too small for the applicator pad.

My Zymol clear wax spreads FAR more easily but I prefer the look of BOS so don't want to give up on it.

Any thoughts? For the money I paid, the tub should be full sized.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

application slow? 
not sure how its any slower than any other wax?

never really had a problem with getting an applicator in a SV pot..
they size difference of SV pots and the glasur i seen is minimal.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Is it a small sample pot or something?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

With a full size SV pot a swipe from each side of a SV applicator pad should comfortably cover an averaged size panel


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmmm...maybe I'm trying to use too much product then, I like put a lot of wax on to ensure I haven't missed any bits, just finding Swissvax a real faff to apply. 

Not worth anything near £160...


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

IMO it's one of if not the easiest range of waxes to use. As you've suggested try using less product.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

faff?

first i have heard that! if you want to ensure even coverage do x2 THIN layers thick works out you waste when you buff it! SV waxes generlly are easy on and off products

this is how thin i have mine! just about see it :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

use less wax, and if your still finding it hard to spread. one half spray of quick finish on the applicator spreads it even thinner.

i with the rest of them here.. if its not the easiest is definitely one of them.
calum and kev were shocked how the cured wax comes off with one light swipe compared to some other waxes which need a bit of a buff.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> use less wax, and if your still finding it hard to spread. one half spray of quick finish on the applicator spreads it even thinner.
> 
> i with the rest of them here.. if its not the easiest is definitely one of them.
> calum and kev were shocked how the cured wax comes off with one light swipe compared to some other waxes which need a bit of a buff.


im telling you 3 swipes were overkill for removal in my wax test for removal! :thumb::lol: i had to get my arm out for primo though!!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Used BOS for the first time today and it could not have been easier to apply and remove, like the chaps have said, only very thing layers are required.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> im telling you 3 swipes were overkill for removal in my wax test for removal! :thumb::lol: i had to get my arm out for primo though!!


:lol: one of them type..

CG5050 is the closest i've came to a mid budget easy to use wax other than onyx..

onyx might have a slight edge in looks due to the oils.. but 5050 lasts longer(much longer) but doesnt smell anywhere near as good :lol:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

I bet you're a full convert now Simon:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: one of them type..
> 
> CG5050 is the closest i've came to a mid budget easy to use wax other than onyx..
> 
> onyx might have a slight edge in looks due to the oils.. but 5050 lasts longer(much longer) but doesnt smell anywhere near as good :lol:


well primo goes more tacky like blue tack but omg you sniff the cloth well i do :lol: oranges yum 

you using soe marketting there with much longer :lol:


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

looking forward to using BOS for the first time tomorrow on the supersport. Will be sure to put it on thin :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

tartanhaggis said:


> looking forward to using BOS for the first time tomorrow on the supersport. Will be sure to put it on thin :thumb:


basically the most is to prime the applicator from there on you should do a panel or 3/4's a large panel easy!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

So thinner coats i guess...the applicator pads are sponge, only £1 from CYC and are quite rough, if I did spray some quick detailer on them...I have Z8, would it affect the BOS in anyway?

I waxed passenger side door with Swissvax, got fed up with it so used Zymol for rest of car. Zymol gives a oily look to the silver, whereas Swissvax gives a more warm look IMO...not sure which I prefer really.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.D.K said:


> So thinner coats i guess...the applicator pads are sponge, only £1 from CYC and are quite rough, if I did spray some quick detailer on them...I have Z8, would it affect the BOS in anyway?
> 
> I waxed passenger side door with Swissvax, got fed up with it so used Zymol for rest of car. Zymol gives a oily look to the silver, whereas Swissvax gives a more warm look IMO...not sure which I prefer really.


you really need a straight QD i find or mist with DI water.... i find best it could affect bos i assume by being a sealant type spray product im a big fan of sv applicators £4 each but worth it i have about 6-8  all mine in that pic are sv ones


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

z8 being a sealant of sorts like grandad said will affect BOS.

use some water, DI if possible, normal if not  chris is just a ponce with his DI water 

i didn't like the m'f type side of the SV applicator.. finer spongey side was okay though.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> z8 being a sealant of sorts like grandad said will affect BOS.
> 
> use some water, DI if possible, normal if not  chris is just a ponce with his DI water
> 
> i didn't like the m'f type side of the SV applicator.. finer spongey side was okay though.


grandad cheek!

yeah yeah i used my my watery last bits of last touch for my wax test primes but usually DI i even use it sometimes for QD'ing water spots  i need some more resin though i have noticed recently an increase in spotting not much though!

i have never attempted to wax with mf side one has lost that but its still pressed into service! :lol: i find the mf side abit sexual to caress the car as you go along!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

DI = De-ironized water? Where would I get that from? :doublesho

I wanted the SV applicator pads but £5.00 each is legalized rape IMO. 

So damp applicator pad should help then. 

Cheers fellas.:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.D.K said:


> DI = De-ironized water? Where would I get that from? :doublesho
> 
> I wanted the SV applicator pads but £5.00 each is legalized rape IMO.
> 
> ...


yep get a DI vessel 11litre complete from cleaning spot about £110 

well they are the best in my op. i use a german app for my sealants though they do not get the SV ones well Fk1000 does...the Z ones are not as nice in my experience.

damp applicator is a must, not wet though...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> grandad cheek!
> 
> yeah yeah i used my my watery last bits of last touch for my wax test primes but usually DI i even use it sometimes for QD'ing water spots  i need some more resin though i have noticed recently an increase in spotting not much though!
> 
> i have never attempted to wax with mf side one has lost that but its still pressed into service! :lol: i find the mf side abit sexual to caress the car as you go along!


i used it with SV nano express.. but it felt a bit grabby lol.
the other side seemed to spread it much easier.



T.D.K said:


> I wanted the SV applicator pads but £5.00 each is legalized rape IMO.


:lol::lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> i used it with SV nano express.. but it felt a bit grabby lol.
> the other side seemed to spread it much easier.
> 
> :lol::lol:


hmm i dont want to try now :lol: trust me 1 litre of pneu at £49 or car bath 1l at £90 :doublesho is rape :lol:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> I bet you're a full convert now Simon:thumb:


Maybe......oh ok I was very impressed, may have to treat myself to some SV applicators now, doesnt feel 'right' using the megs ones, I am turning into a right SV tart, I'll be as bad as Craig soon...:wave::lol:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

IMO they're worth paying the extra pennies for!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> Maybe......oh ok I was very impressed, may have to treat myself to some SV applicators now, doesnt feel 'right' using the megs ones, I am turning into a right SV tart, I'll be as bad as Craig soon...:wave::lol:


i have managed to kick myself out of sv now im just buying fancy tools instead :lol: no kranzle yet like someone though...:lol: oh my neighbours must think i am a tool now :lol: our plumber whilst here asked about my blue "scubber tank" :lol:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fancy tools??!!!! Mmmmmm Festool . . .


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

slrestoration said:


> Fancy tools??!!!! Mmmmmm Festool . . .


well my current DI vessel and compressor probably soon the AS tornador will blow any SV budget i have/had :lol: 

festool to pricey for my blood on pure usage amounts i would get....


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

slrestoration said:


> IMO they're worth paying the extra pennies for!!


i think you should get SV commission :lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I apply it by hand and fingers. No poxy applicator for such a good quality wax.

Nothing like putting a real thin coat of BOS on by hand, as it warms up in your fingers it goes on really thin. 

I imagine I am caressing a nice pair of boobs as I do it.

I then like to put the car away overnight and buff off the next day.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> i have managed to kick myself out of sv now im just buying fancy tools instead :lol: no kranzle yet like someone though...:lol: oh my neighbours must think i am a tool now :lol: our plumber whilst here asked about my blue "scubber tank" :lol:


lol kranzle comes first before DI filter lol



slrestoration said:


> Fancy tools??!!!! Mmmmmm Festool . . .


oooooh.. festoolllllll.................

one day..


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Indeed very pricey for non everyday use I just like dangling carrots for Craig:lol:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> I apply it by hand and fingers. No poxy applicator for such a good quality wax.
> 
> Nothing like putting a real thin coat of BOS on by hand, as it warms up in your fingers it goes on really thin.
> 
> ...


I did try using my fingers but I felt like a car molester and went back to the pad :doublesho

Do you really leave it that long before you buff the wax off? What are the benefits to that? What about dust settling in the wax?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> lol kranzle comes first before DI filter lol
> 
> oooooh.. festoolllllll.................
> 
> one day..


ahem i believe you got the order wrong dear DI water then the fancy pancy water pumper thing oh back in my day we would use a good old hose, sponge, bucket and abit spit and polish if we were pushing the boat out maybe tcut youngsters these days dont no how easy they have it! these posh washers pah! :lol: all of this is a joke above 

no festool for you


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

T.D.K said:


> I did try using my fingers but I felt like a car molester and went back to the pad :doublesho
> 
> Do you really leave it that long before you buff the wax off? What are the benefits to that? What about dust settling in the wax?


It's only a little bit of dust in the garage, I just blow it off then buff and admire.

You can leave BOS as long as you like really and will easily wipe off.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

slrestoration said:


> Indeed very pricey for non everyday use I just like dangling carrots for Craig:lol:


***hes a complete sucker for his labels*******

all you need to do is put a festool label on something in expensive he will be there :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> It's only a little bit of dust in the garage, I just blow it off then buff and admire.
> 
> You can leave BOS as long as you like really and will easily wipe off.


i can well believe that mr MF! i have done a few coats by hand but then i thought hmm lets see applicator for ones watching the pennies :lol: just when you have bought BOS :lol: or by hand and have more :lol:


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Youre doing it wrong then. 

Ive got about 95 % through my BOS pot, got it for £120 when the VAT was down at 15%. Wouldnt pay £160 for it though. 

Sooo easy to use. Looks great wash after wash but I find it looses beading ability after maybe 2 washes. yet the sheeting will easily continue through 6 months maybe beyond.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Indeed very pricey for non everyday use I just like dangling carrots for Craig:lol:


I keep looking at the Festool on I4D and I blame you Nick:lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ClioToby said:


> Sooo easy to use. Looks great wash after wash but I find it looses beading ability after maybe 2 washes. yet the sheeting will easily continue through 6 months maybe beyond.


something my wax test has found its quite stark actually next to my others in test


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> I keep looking at the Festool on I4D and I blame you Nick:lol:












rather appt with the festool as luke :lolr maybe nick :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> I keep looking at the Festool on I4D and I blame you Nick:lol:


hes very mean is nick..

always dangling carrots... and porsches infront of me lol


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> hes very mean is nick..
> 
> always dangling carrots... and porsches infront of me lol


oohhhhhhhhhhhh a decent carrot craig....Here


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> oohhhhhhhhhhhh a decent carrot craig....Here


you GIT!Just got stuck on that awful song:devil::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

can't believe i got rickrolled!!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> you GIT!Just got stuck on that awful song:devil::lol:





CraigQQ said:


> can't believe i got rickrolled!!!


pwned  :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: all for the sake of a carrot :lol: thats for all those times calling me grandad  well done for being man enough chaps  good sports


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol its impossible to see a random link and not click on it!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> lol its impossible to see a random link and not click on it!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ooooooh GOLDEN CARROT!!! 

i'll pay you £1,000,000 for it!!!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Craig, we HAVE to pay Mr Ninja back for this


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> ooooooh GOLDEN CARROT!!!
> 
> i'll pay you £1,000,000 for it!!!


transfer monies through Western Union

account number:W56591904328429842

:lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> Craig, we HAVE to pay Mr Ninja back for this


theres no need to turn personal :lol: i am not the one who wanted a pic of a carrot! :lol:

it could of been worse one of Rising Power! :lol::devil:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i shall but first you need to send me £2,000 for the government fees and transfer fee, then i will send you your money, come to your country and you can keep 40%...

sounds like a good deal to me :lol:

apparently western union no longer send money to nigera at all.. because of all this.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> Craig, we HAVE to pay Mr Ninja back for this


i'll tie him up... you cut his ear off..

we are going reservoir dogs on him yeah? :lol:

i'll be Mr Orange.. RP can be Mr Pink..


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> something my wax test has found its quite stark actually next to my others in test


I always thought it had a nice war look to it, not a blingly look like a Zymol wax would give (FYI, I love Zymol and now use it over SW)


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> i shall but first you need to send me £2,000 for the government fees and transfer fee, then i will send you your money, come to your country and you can keep 40%...
> 
> sounds like a good deal to me :lol:
> 
> apparently western union no longer send money to nigera at all.. because of all this.


:lol:

no deal even with this ugly chap:-


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> i'll tie him up... you cut his ear off..
> 
> we are going reservoir dogs on him yeah? :lol:
> 
> i'll be Mr Orange.. RP can be Mr Pink..


mr pink = RP perfect

:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> theres no need to turn personal :lol: i am not the one who wanted a pic of a carrot! :lol:
> 
> it could of been worse one of Rising Power! :lol::devil:


:lol: you have distracted me from blaming Nick for my need to buy more SV products and a Festool....

Craig, Ninja is clearly running interference for Mr Restoration, we have been had:doublesho


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ClioToby said:


> I always thought it had a nice war look to it, not a blingly look like a Zymol wax would give (FYI, I love Zymol and now use it over SW)


it does i have to admit until recently i preferred the look but the tide may change Zymol i have to admit has on the surface a better water behavior even Zymol Volvo which is what i have on in my test....and i could buy 3 tubs of that for one BOS now!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> i'll tie him up... you cut his ear off..
> 
> we are going reservoir dogs on him yeah? :lol:
> 
> i'll be Mr Orange.. RP can be Mr Pink..


Nah Craig, go Snatch on him, one of us can be Bricktop and tell him about pigs.....:devil:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> :lol: you have distracted me from blaming Nick for my need to buy more SV products and a Festool....
> 
> Craig, Ninja is clearly running interference for Mr Restoration, we have been had:doublesho


seeeeee im saving you money!

oohhhhh look at these: -
shiny festooollll come to daddy
Link

and oohh applicators 
Link

and divine :doublesho
Link


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> Nah Craig, go Snatch on him, one of us can be Bricktop and tell him about pigs.....:devil:


you pair will have a guilty conscience i have you know being mean to a defenceless old ovlov driving grandad i have you know!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> Nah Craig, go Snatch on him, one of us can be Bricktop and tell him about pigs.....:devil:


:lol:

i'll gladly chuck him to the pigs..

:lol:

and to his last post with the machine, and devine *DROOOOOOOOL*


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol:
> 
> i'll gladly chuck him to the pigs..
> 
> ...


i was severely tempted to change one of my links to ahem :lol: seems as they creditability now :lol:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> seeeeee im saving you money!
> 
> oohhhhh look at these: -
> shiny festooollll come to daddy
> ...


1 Festool, 4 applicators and pass on the Divine, prefer Solaris


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> i was severely tempted to change one of my links to ahem :lol:


i was a bit... scared to click them lol


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> i was a bit... scared to click them lol


:lol::devil: now what was that oh be careful kiddies on the internetssss


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I have some criticisms of BoS, but difficult application definitely isn't one of them!!

As others have said, have a go at applying it without an applicator. I did that for the first time today - on a single panel due to time - and apart from being a bit kinky I have to say that it was a better application for me.

I could feel the couple of small imperfections that needed extra attention before letting the wax cure, and I used *less* wax than I usually do.

I didn't measure that imperically, but since there was only a little smudge left on my fingers rather than huge gobs of it left behind on the expensive applicator.

As for it "not being worth £160", I have no idea how to work out what's worth what in detailing to be honest....


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow 7 pages, sorry lads i havent read it all...

Best way to apply any SV waxes is by using your fingers... the heat works well with the wax and applies nicely  

BOS is good, smells amazing and leaves a lovely shine. As for protection, my fav waxes are still CR, BOS and coming out on top is Shield.


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

TBH I've went back to using applicators, when applying by hand it's so easy to use to much product.

But, when your applicator is primed the product spreads really well.

Slightly heating up thd panel before applying SV helps it to bond as well.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

JenJen said:


> Wow 7 pages, sorry lads i havent read it all...
> 
> Best way to apply any SV waxes is by using your fingers... the heat works well with the wax and applies nicely
> 
> BOS is good, smells amazing and leaves a lovely shine. As for protection, my fav waxes are still CR, BOS and coming out on top is Shield.


its like waxing your body aint it jen smoothered in SV :lol:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Alpina-d3 said:


> TBH I've went back to using applicators, when applying by hand it's so easy to use to much product.


I've often seen this said, but I still don't really understand how that can be the case.

With the SV applicator, there's always tons of wax left in the fibre of the applicator. Ok, perhaps not tons... a significant amount nontheless though 

With my hands, there's never more than a smudge left on my fingers, and I don't find myself applying it any thicker than I do with an applicator. I wouldn't be surprised to find that I applied thinner coats to be honest, but again I have no means by which to measure that imperically.

What I missing here? Why do so many people seem to find themselves using *more* wax when applying it by hand (literally)?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Bel said:


> What I missing here? Why do so many people seem to find themselves using *more* wax when applying it by hand (literally)?


possibly not heating the wax up enough?
or being a bit reserved at rubbing it thinner?

i can't hand wax anymore as my hands are too rough with chemical burns ect and the likes.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bel said:


> I've often seen this said, but I still don't really understand how that can be the case.
> 
> With the SV applicator, there's always tons of wax left in the fibre of the applicator. Ok, perhaps not tons... a significant amount nontheless though
> 
> ...


it s because to a degree its abit creepy


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Do you guys experience any gassing with SV waxes?

I always noticed compared with the Zymol waxes they gas a lot less even when applied thicker. 

Craig? Oh and the new pot tops are tiny that's why you struggle with the app.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i never had any gassing problems from onyx shield or best of show.

okay.. havent used the new pots as you know.. think mine were the older style..


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

gally said:


> Do you guys experience any gassing with SV waxes?
> 
> I always noticed compared with the Zymol waxes they gas a lot less even when applied thicker.
> 
> Craig? Oh and the new pot tops are tiny that's why you struggle with the app.


not much if at all in my experience i have layered almost immediately on some cars, the only gassing one i have seen pretty bad is is mig primo i have not done any of my Zymol ones with a few layers


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

gally said:


> Do you guys experience any gassing with SV waxes?
> 
> I always noticed compared with the Zymol waxes they gas a lot less even when applied thicker.
> 
> Craig? Oh and the new pot tops are tiny that's why you struggle with the app.


My BOS did sometimes. Not as much as my Zymol waxes tho


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The Zymol ones have always been like that. I don't think they hide the fact.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> it s because to a degree its abit creepy


It seems unlikely that would make people use more wax, which is what I was asking.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Ref the new pot design, I use a Dodo Finger Mitt to apply my Onyx with which I have had no issues.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

All this talk of applying wax by bare hand...I tried it a couple of weeks ago and used 2x as much wax as I would using an applicator...(did it on the 205 with SV Onyx only a couple of weeks ago) there is no way you can get anywhere near as thin a coat as you can with an applicator, trust me I tried lots of different ways when waxing the car....and i resorted to the good ole trusty applicator.

Read the below article by Mike Phillips from AutoGeek...makes for interesting reading and I have to say I do agree with what he says....

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...lying-pinnacle-souver-n-wax-2.html#post270382


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Read the below article by Mike Phillips from AutoGeek...makes for interesting reading and I have to say I do agree with what he says....
> 
> http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...lying-pinnacle-souver-n-wax-2.html#post270382


i have much respect for mike.. and he is a top detailer.. however.. he applied a liquid wax by hand.. not a paste wax, so i don't really think that applies to this current conversation.
liquid will always be better by machine or applicator.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> i have much respect for mike.. and he is a top detailer.. however.. he applied a liquid wax by hand.. not a paste wax, so i don't really think that applies to this current conversation.
> liquid will always be better by machine or applicator.


Agreed read down that thread and he goes into paste waxes....yeah ok liquid wax fine but he dispells the myths about "bare hand waxing with paste waxes" further down.

I have to agree with him its far better by applicator (not tried the DA method as I dont have one) the bare hand method is quite frankly a load of "Marketing Hype" to make you feel special about using a boutique type wax, (I will add I have over £1k of SV kit)....there are no benefits to applying by hand in my opinion.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yes but his opinion on paste waxes by hand is no better than anyone else who havent tried it.. 
he says he has never waxed another car by hand since he tried the m26 liquid in 91.. 
so he hasn't tried paste waxes by hand.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

In all his years in the industry I am sure he will have....just because it doesnt say it in that particular thread doesnt mean he hasnt.

You seem to be being obtuse for the sake of it....waxing by hand is a "marketing" gimmick....end of

How can you apply an even coat of anything with a surface that is considerably more uneven than an applicator that will spread out the pressure?

Not to metion your skin is far more abrasive than a foam applicator.





 0.07 in....how is that more even than uniform straight lines applied with an applicator....ok that one example video off youtube....there are plenty more that show this sort of pattern..






3:33 in....our very own Mr Dalton....humm hows he applied the SV? What does the applied wax look like if you compare the 2 application methods???

I know which one looks thinner and more uniform!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> In all his years in the industry I am sure he will have....just because it doesnt say it in that particular thread doesnt mean he hasnt.


this is taken from that particular thread.


Mike Phillips said:


> At least no benefit that made it better than using a normal, foam hand wax applicator pad or a foam buffing pad on a machine. I have never used my bare hand to apply a wax to a car since then and I've worked on a lot of cars.


so in that particular thread he says he hasn't so i think that does mean he hasn't!



> You seem to be being obtuse for the sake of it....waxing by hand is a "marketing" gimmick....end of


thats a personal opinion.. not a fact.. 
doesn't mean your wrong.. but it doesn't mean your right either.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I used Swissvax for a few years, Saphir and BOS. I tried applying by hand once but used so much wax and found it impossible to apply thinly. Did about a third of a wing before reaching for the foam applicator. I suppose the wax manufacturers would like everyone to apply by hand as it means the pot of wax would only last 5 mins as it wastes so much wax.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I used Megs 16 by hand on the bonnet and wings of my car one time. I did use a lot more wax than by foam applicator. And yes the coat was uneven, and probably a good bit thicker than by foam. And because of this, a lot harder to remove.

I did enjoy it though, which is often overlooked.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

cleslie said:


> I used Swissvax for a few years, Saphir and BOS. I tried applying by hand once but used so much wax and found it impossible to apply thinly. Did about a third of a wing before reaching for the foam applicator. I suppose the wax manufacturers would like everyone to apply by hand as it means the pot of wax would only last 5 mins as it wastes so much wax.


I did the whole of the 1st coat on the 205 as I tried different techniques on each panel with no joy.

2nd coat (that was left overnight to cure) was done with my trusty SV applicator no problems


----------

